
LinkedIn: The Missing Manual Worth Reading - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2012/02/17/linkedin-the-missing-manual-worth-reading/
======
gamechangr
Great summary..seriously...I felt like I read the book!!

I giving you a point for that for sure.

